# Greetings from Florida!



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Heyy! I'm Valerie and I own an Appendix QH mare, Ruby. Welcome to the board! You sound like you're quite experienced! Hope you'll be able to get your own horse someday.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Ha ha, rubyrules, I know you. 
I'm appaloosa_Speckles on UHB. XD


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Happy posting!


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

yayyyy gillian!
[its lovexjumpxbeau]
if you need any help horse searching, i'm always on the copmputer and bored. ;]
glad you came on here. :]


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Yay, Amanda!
I'll definitley enlist you in horse searching in the future.
;]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  Have fun posting!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Gillian! Welcome to the HF! Have a great time and have fun!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

welcome to the HF Gillian!!! i'm a Gillian too!!! most people call me gill (jill) .


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

good luck


----------

